# Bradley Motor



## Jb24601 (Aug 29, 2019)

I’ve got to pull this Bradley motor to replace a throwout bearing, so it’s an opportunity to go over it, give it a coat of paint etc. 

I believe that it’s a GE 9” series wound dc motor. As a Bradley, it has a cast bell housing to mate to a VW transaxle. This one is aluminum. The opposite end is also aluminum. The motor runs well.

Is there a cleaning process for these motors? Maybe a checklist for refurbishment? Favguy did a tremendous refresh on a 9”. 

Does anyone know the original color of the Bradley motor? Right now mine is a pale industrial green. I was thinking GE blue with polished aluminum ends.

I’m also interested in any leads or stories about Bradley and these motors. 

Thank you.


----------



## dcdebolt (Feb 21, 2009)

I just bought a car with the same motor. How did it work out for you, op? Anyone have any info on these?


----------



## Jb24601 (Aug 29, 2019)

It’s a monster. Pushing 144v from a Tesla pack through a Zilla LV in a 68 bug. 300 amps will scare you. Needs forced air cooling. 
There apparently were variations of the bellhousing, though every one of them was built for a vw transaxle. Here’s a picture of my motor which I believe was made later in the series. So far as I know, there were only fifty of these motors made.


----------



## dcdebolt (Feb 21, 2009)

That's so awesome. I'm looking forward to working on mine. It's a Porsche 914 that was built with this motor and a Curtis controller years ago. Needs new batteries. The Tesla modules seem like the way to go. I might try four modules since it looks like it had a 96v lead acid pack before. Sounds like it might be plenty fast even with the old Curtis controller?

How's the efficiency/range in the bug? I'm glad it sounds like it might be worth keeping instead of updating it to a Hyper 9.


----------



## Jb24601 (Aug 29, 2019)

Now THAT is a score!! Wow.
The original Bradley GTE’s had 96v and a solid 30 mi range. Of course, they we’re pushing 3000 lbs.
I don’t have much data yet. My car’s about 2k lbs. I pull about 100A or less on flat ground going 30 mph. 100-200A uphill. There’s SO much torque. You can feel the GE traction motor heritage. I’m counting on that torque to use our four speeds to overcome some of the limitations of our motors like back emf and heat. 
Good luck with the car. Once you do the batteries etc you can easily go to an AC motor if you don’t dig the vintage.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Speed takes power which produces heat. At a given speed, it doesn't matter what gear you're in, the motor will run about the same temperature...


----------



## Capt Bill (10 mo ago)

dcdebolt said:


> That's so awesome. I'm looking forward to working on mine. It's a Porsche 914 that was built with this motor and a Curtis controller years ago. Needs new batteries. The Tesla modules seem like the way to go. I might try four modules since it looks like it had a 96v lead acid pack before. Sounds like it might be plenty fast even with the old Curtis controller?
> 
> How's the efficiency/range in the bug? I'm glad it sounds like it might be worth keeping instead of updating it to a Hyper 9.
> 
> ...


Seeing how recent this post is; ...I just talked to Bobby ..via the phone number I saw... This car is still available. Heard it is in clean shape, not running, needs new batteries or a gas engine. Bobby says it did not sell, and he thinks it is worth $11 - 12K. ... I think that $1K figure shown in thread post was likely a starter figure for bid start, that did not seal any deals. So that car is still available; via phone number in above auction picture.


----------



## dcdebolt (Feb 21, 2009)

The car is definitely sold. Sorry.


----------



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Jb24601 said:


> It’s a monster. Pushing 144v from a Tesla pack through a Zilla LV in a 68 bug. 300 amps will scare you. Needs forced air cooling.
> There apparently were variations of the bellhousing, though every one of them was built for a vw transaxle. Here’s a picture of my motor which I believe was made later in the series. So far as I know, there were only fifty of these motors made.
> View attachment 128574


Man! dude that is absolutely beautiful!!

so you say this thing is fast as heck? I have this exact same motor sitting in my garage. Im trying to decide how to use it...


----------



## Capt Bill (10 mo ago)

GE11 said:


> Man! dude that is absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> so you say this thing is fast as heck? I have this exact same motor sitting in my garage. Im trying to decide how to use it...


I would be interested in tracking your progress, seeing some pictures, plus seeing waht kind of battery options you are considering ... Best Wishes from me.


----------



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Capt Bill said:


> I would be interested in tracking your progress, seeing some pictures, plus seeing waht kind of battery options you are considering ... Best Wishes from me.


Well Im thinking of doing a Karmann Ghia


----------

